# Where can i donate 8 boxes of cat food to? Cardiff please



## littlemissnawtie (May 1, 2011)

Hi I want to donate 8 boxes of wet cat food to any cat organisation. 

My cat is a fussy little kitty, i ordered 10 boxes of claude cat food from tesco.com via there home delivery service because i didnt have access to a car and it was convenient for me. My cat doesnt like the stuff, he eats a bit and then he goes looking for something else! i think ive spoilt him a bit too much, he loves felix cat food and Go Cat dry. 

I thought he might like the claude cat food as there have been times where ive run out and just picked up any cat food in jelly and he happily eats i, so thats why i ordered it because i thought it was more value for money, but turns out my cat is just a snob. Ive even tried mixing it with dry food, or another higher brand, but he eats a tiny bit and then he just walks away. 

i rang a cardiff cat rescue but they havent got back to me  

I cant deliver as i have no car and its going to be impossible for me carry 8 boxes of cat food, plus my brother is busy with work and finishes at stupid tmes for me to deliver. I would hate to see 8 boxes go to waste in my storage room. 

Does anyone know any cat organisations willing to pick up?


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

try these rescues and see if they have any volunteers that could pick the food up and take to them
Cat Rescue Centres and Cats Seeking Homes in Southern Wales


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

You could always try Freecycle or Freegle....it's up to you who you choose to give the food too so you could specify that you prefer a charity.


----------



## MummyCat (Jul 25, 2011)

Hey,

Have you tried SHUA?? They are based in Sully but I'm sure someone could get to you to pick it up. 

There is another place in Cardiff, I think near the City Rd, Whitchurch Rd area but I cant seem to remember the name of the place 

Failing that, if you are on the west side of Cardiff I could pop by to pick up the food and drop it off at the rescue donation bins at [email protected] or Tescos 

Hope that helps

Becky


----------



## littlemissnawtie (May 1, 2011)

MummyCat said:


> Hey,
> 
> Have you tried SHUA?? They are based in Sully but I'm sure someone could get to you to pick it up.
> 
> ...


oooh i didnt know tescos do pet food donations! i live in the bay, i was thinking getting a taxi to pets at home cardiff bay, its a twenty min walk back home so im not bothered by the taxi charge, but i dont really wanna give it to them. there donation boxes are overflowing with pet food (or they are whenever i pay them a visit) i wanted to give it to a cat sanctuary thats like hard on there luck (sorry if thats a bad term to use) i guess im being fussy too like my cat. i will try shua, it just seems like a waste in letting it just sit in the storage room. I think theres a few bags of dry food in there too.

I would ask my brother to take me in his car, but i know he will prob take it for his two cats, and hes earning quite a bit so its not like his cats need it, i would rather donate it to help an organisation, than give it to my bro who could easily afford his own boxes of cat foods.

But thankyou for offering, if all else fails then maybe i might ask for your help!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Try the Cats Protection League in Bridgend. They often have their vans out on the road and may be able to pick up from you if they are in the area.


----------



## MummyCat (Jul 25, 2011)

littlemissnawtie said:


> oooh i didnt know tescos do pet food donations!


I've only seen the donations box at Culverhouse Cross Tesco so not sure if it's at any of the other branches.



littlemissnawtie said:


> if all else fails then maybe i might ask for your help!


No probs, lemme know if you want me to drop them off at Culver for you


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

I all didn't want to use the donation bin at [email protected], so I searched for animal rescues in my area and found the Society for abandoned animals in Manchester, so took it there. 

On my next visit to [email protected] I noticed they also donated to the same charity, so was worth checking, It might look like the donation bin in [email protected] gets a lot of food but it is probably going to the most deserving charity in the area.


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi, i live just down the a470, as someone said there is schuu in sully, there is also cp down whitchurch, - we got our two from bridgend as they were happy for us to have them as innies, if you want though, we go down to cp in bridgend every time they have an open day we can take them down there for you and donate them on your behalf, id have no probs in picking them up as have transport.

Clare x


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

tashi said:


> Try the Cats Protection League in Bridgend. They often have their vans out on the road and may be able to pick up from you if they are in the area.


Def give them a shout or just google them and send them email, they are open today


----------



## littlemissnawtie (May 1, 2011)

You would think that people are happy to recieve 8 boxes of wet food for free, but they arent so keen are they?

I rang one organaisation, and left them a message no reply. I rang shua they are in barry, but none can come to pick up as where i live is too far apparently, barry isnt that far away from where i live. i live by techniquest/mermaid quay.

then i rang the cardiff one called cat well, and the man said i need to deliver them. 

im currently waiting on another organisation, otherwise its up for grabs to anyone who wants them


----------



## MummyCat (Jul 25, 2011)

littlemissnawtie said:


> You would think that people are happy to recieve 8 boxes of wet food for free, but they arent so keen are they?
> 
> I rang one organaisation, and left them a message no reply. I rang shua they are in barry, but none can come to pick up as where i live is too far apparently, barry isnt that far away from where i live. i live by techniquest/mermaid quay.
> 
> ...


If you want to donate them I can pop by on Thursday and then drop them off at [email protected] or the tesco donation bins for you  Lemme know


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Did you try cp at bridgend (not cardiff branch)


----------



## gumball12 (Feb 26, 2012)

cats protection in bridgend are fab and would love any donations but failing that could recomend closer cats shelters and charities but yes tesco and asda have donations bins for local animal shelters so they are always useful xx


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

If you PM me your mobile/house phone number I can phone one of the cardiff RSPCA welfare officers and see if they can get someone over to pick it up from you. There is someone (branch manager I think) that does home pick ups for the charity shop of clothes etc so I am sure they may pick some food up as well.


----------

